#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Απαιτείται ΚΕΝΑΚ ή όχι;

## zak

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα. Έχω μια περίπτωση έκδοσης οικοδομικής άδειας μιας ισόγειας κατοικίας με σοφίτα και υπόγειο. Σύμφωνα με τον νέο ΓΟΚ2012 η σοφίτα επειδή καταλαμβάνει τον μισό χώρο (σε μ2) της ισόγειας κάτοψης, δεν μετρά στη δόμηση. Η δόμηση δεν ξεπερνά συνολικά τα 40μ2 στο διάγραμμα δόμησης, αλλά μαζί με τα ωφέλιμα τετραγωνικά της σοφίτας και της σκάλας (που δεν προσμετρώνται στη δόμηση) έχουμε μια κατοικία που στην ουσία υπερβαίνει τα 60μ2. Απαιτείται ΚΕΝΑΚ για την έκδοση της άδειας; Ή μήπως πάω αυστηρά ότι η δόμηση είναι 40μ2 οπότε δεν απαιτείται; Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι;

ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Η  §7 του άρθρου 4  του Ν.4122/13 αναφέρει:
"στ) μεμονωμένα κτίρια, με *συνολική ωφέλιμη επιφάνεια* μικρότερη από πενήντα τετραγωνικά μέτρα (50 τ.μ.), για τα οποία ισχύουν μόνο οι ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις που αφορούν σε δομικά στοιχεία του κτιριακού κελύφους"

Στο "συνολική ωφέλιμη επιφάνεια" θεωρώ ότι συνυπολογίζουμε χώρους που δεν μετρούν στη δόμηση όπως π.χ. το εσωτερικό κλιμακοστάσιο μιας μονοκατοικίας. Και αφού συνυπολογίζουμε το κλιμακοστάσιο, θα συνυπολογίσουμε και τη σοφίτα και το πατάρι που δεν προσμετρώνται στη δόμηση. 

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, από 01.01.2016, ΠΕΑ θα εκδίδεται ακόμα και στις μικρότερες των 50τμ κατοικίες.

----------

zak

----------


## Kostas2002

Συμφωνώ με Χάρη..........

----------


## Analogws

Καλησπέρα, σε περίπτωση αλλαγής χρήσης από υπόγειο σε κατάστημα, η επιφάνεια του οποίου θα προσμετρηθεί πλέον στον ΣΔ, απαιτείται νέα μελέτη ΚΕΝΑΚ? Θα πρέπει να ελέγξουμε τα περί ριζικής ανακαίνισης θα μου πείτε.

Διαβάζοντας το παρακάτω από τον Ν.4409/16 : "_Ριζική ανακαίνιση κτιρίου ή κτιριακής μονάδας (ανακαίνιση μεγάλης κλίμακας: η ανακαίνιση κατά την οποία η συνολική δαπάνη της ανακαίνισης που αφορά το κέλυφος του κτιρίου ή της κτιριακής μονάδας ή τα τεχνικά συστήματά τους υπερβαίνει το 25% της τρέχουσας αξίας του κτιρίου ή της κτιριακής μονάδας, βάσει του ελαχίστου κόστους οικοδόμησης, εξαιρουμένης της αξίας του οικοπέδου επί του οποίου έχει κατασκευαστεί το κτίριο"
_
Οι εργασίες που θα γίνουν είναι η προσθήκη εσωτερικής θερμομόνωσης στο υπόγειο και τα απαραίτητα Η/Μ ( θέρμανση, κλιματισμός κτλ)

Το πρώτο ερώτημα από τα παραπάνω είναι αν για αλλαγή χρήσης απαιτείται νέο ΕΚΚΟ?
Μήπως απαιτείται μελέτη θερμομονωτικής επάρκειας?
Το κτίριο είναι νέο και έχει εφαρμοστεί ο ΚΕΝΑΚ, λαμβάνοντας το υπόγειο ως ΜΘΧ.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι η αλλαγή χρήσης είναι ανακαίνιση, ριζική ή όχι.

Γενικώς μιλώντας, η αλλαγή χρήσης δεν επιβάλλει την τροποποίηση της αρχιτεκτονικής μελέτης;
Την τροποποίηση ενδεχομένως και της στατικής μελέτης; (όχι στην περίπτωσή σου).
Την τροποποίηση και των μελετών θέρμανσης, ψύξης κ.λπ.;
Έτσι και με τη μελέτη ΚΕΝΑΚ. Αν αλλάζει το κέλυφος ή και οι μελέτες θέρμανσης/ψύξης/αερισμού θα πρέπει να γίνει νέα τροποποιητική μελέτη ΚΕΝΑΚ.

----------


## spapako

Υπάρχει κάποια παλιά εγκύκλιος του ΥΠΕΚΑ (ή όπως λέγεται σήμερα) ότι και η αλλαγή χρήσης εξετάζεται λαμβανομένων υπόψη των διατάξεων για τη ριζική ανακαίνιση.
Πρόσφατα σε άδεια αλλαγής χρήσης στην ΥΔΟΜ Αθήνας, μου ζητήθηκε ΤΕ για υπαγωγή ή όχι στις διατάξεις ριζικής ανακαίνισης (με το 25% του κόστους)

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Υποθέτω σε αλλαγές χρήσης από κύριο σε κύριο χώρο και όχι από βοηθητικό σε κύριο, όπως στην περίπτωση του συναδέλφου όπου μη θερμαινόμενος χώρος μετατρέπεται σε θερμαινόμενο.

----------


## spapako

Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει τέτοιος διαχωρισμός. Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρω, ο χώρος ήταν αποθήκη και μετατρέπεται σε μικρή θεατρική σκηνή

----------


## Xάρης

Άρα πάλι αλλαγή χρήσης από μη θερμαινόμενο βοηθητικό χώρο σε θερμαινόμενο χώρο κύριας χρήσης.
Αν είχαμε την εγκύκλιο...

----------


## Xάρης

Εγκύκλιος ΕΥΕΠΕΝ/1603/04.10.2010 §Α.10:
"Σε κάθε περίπτωση αλλαγής χρήσης κτιρίου στο σύνολό του και επειδή επηρεάζεται σημαντικά η ενεργειακή συμπεριφορά του, ανεξάρτητα από το αν η οικοδομική του άδεια εκδόθηκε προ ή μετά την έναρξη ισχύος του ΚΕΝΑΚ απαιτείται η υποβολή και θεώρηση Μελέτης Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης του κτιρίου."

Εγκύκλιος ΕΥΕΠΕΝ/2021/14.06.2012 §3:
"Οι περιπτώσεις αλλαγής χρήσης τμήματος ή συνόλου κτιρίου (σημείο Α.10 της Εγκυκλίου 1603/2010) πρέπει να εξετάζονται λαμβανομένων υπόψη των διατάξεων για τη ριζική ανακαίνιση. 
Συγκεκριμένα, εάν για την εξυπηρέτηση της νέας χρήσης (τμήματος ή συνόλου κτιρίου) απαιτείται η υλοποίηση παρεμβάσεων, θα πρέπει να εξετάζεται εάν οι σχεδιαζόμενες παρεμβάσεις συνιστούν ριζική ανακαίνιση, σύμφωνα µε τα παραπάνω. 
*Δηλαδή, εάν σε περίπτωση αλλαγής χρήσης ενός κτιρίου δεν προκύπτουν επεμβάσεις που συνιστούν ριζική ανακαίνιση, τότε δεν απαιτείται η εκπόνηση και υποβολή ΜΕΑ.*"

----------

spapako

----------


## ay8airetos

Καλησπέρα,
ένας πελάτης έχει "αναβαθμίσει" ενεργειακά"-μεταγενέστερα από την έκδοση ΠΕΑ-την κατοικία του με αλλαγή κουφωμάτων και τοποθέτηση λέβητα φυσικού αερίου. Για το εάν "απαιτείται" νέο ΠΕΑ, πρέπει να βρούμε την τρέχουσα αξία της κτιριακής μονάδας, βάσει του ελαχίστου κόστους οικοδόμησης. Ξέρει κανείς πως την υπολογίζουμε?
Ευχαριστώ

----------

